# Sine Nomine 2009



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay... so I can't come up with a good name for our haunt.

Thus far it has not registered on the haunt meter in the area... but I aspire to greater things.

Anyway... this is what we have to offer:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

AHH! Random computer stuff1!! please fix this im looking forward to it


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

As soon as I figure out how.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

did you post it from a website or your computer?


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

It's on Youtube. I figured just pasting in the embed code would work. It did elsewhere.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I fixed your link.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

okay... so now it's there. mysteriously.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you Hauntiholik!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

yay! looks awesome!


----------



## HELLRIDER304 (Sep 28, 2008)

That was great. The family that haunts together stays together!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I really enjoyed your video. Your family really gets into the holiday. I love how your fog goes through your graveyard, how do you get it to stay so low to the ground? Did you ever get any trick or treaters? I hope so because they would of really enjoyed it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I got a kick out of your little one's insistence on where he needed spider webs


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

We got just over 100 TOTs, and they all love it. My favorite part is when the parents pose the kids in front of the graveyard and take photos.

The weather was warm enough to keep the fog pretty low. I use about 20 lbs of dry ice in the fog chiller, which is sitting behind the crypt facade at the rear of the graveyard. There's also three bags of regular ice in there too. It keeps the fog pretty cold all night. That plus a lack of breeze made the fog stay pretty low most of the time.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't seem to see it. As soon as it starts, the video dies from lag.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That must be a fun house to be in on Halloween....seems like everyone loves Halloween!~!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice display! Great job


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Wow, that has so much halloween fun and scary goodness! A perfect mix! Nice work.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the chandelier and the eyes in the tree are my favourites


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great.I have that same spider and put it next to a web so the web would get on it's leg and move.Never thought to hang it up.The lightning looked perfect.Great that everyone gets in the spirit.
I heard sister drop the candy.


----------

